# win 7 partition c voll



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

hey zusammen, 
ich habe ein kleines problem: 
meine partiton c ist voll bzw, noch 2,3 gb frei .
wenn ich eine etwas entpacken(win rar) will das größer als der freie speicher ist geht das nicht. 
hat wer ne idee wie das trotz meiner vollen c partition gehen kann, evtl. ne einstellung oder so? 

ich habe auch schon aufgeräumt auf c und auch progs gelöscht die ich nicht mehr brauche.neu instalation würde ich gerne vermeiden. 

danke viele grüße .


----------



## underloost (29. Mai 2010)

entweder entpackst du das archiv auf ne andere partition, oder erhöhst die größe der OS partition


----------



## amdfreak (29. Mai 2010)

Sind deine anderen Partitionen auch voll ? Vielleicht kannst du ja Daten von deiner C: Partition auf eine andere kopieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Du musst dann deine Windows Partition erweitern, das geht in der Datenträgerverwaltung.
Oder das OS neu installieren und die Partition dabei gleich größer wählen.


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

underloost schrieb:


> entweder entpackst du das archiv auf ne andere partition, oder erhöhst die größe der OS partition


ja das mach ich ja eh , x, nach y und c ist die partiton wo es temp.ausgelagerd wird oder so könnte ich mir vorstellen? 

wie könnte ich den die c vergrösern?  
da muss ich doch neu installieren? 

"Sind deine anderen Partitionen auch voll ? Vielleicht kannst du ja Daten  von deiner C: Partition auf eine andere kopieren." nein habe genung platz aber das sind alles progs zeug das auf c bleiben muss ..


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. Mai 2010)

@Azzzz

Hast auch schon die Systemwiederherstellung bereinigt? Damit können dann ein paar Gb gewonnen werden.
Desweiteren würde ich, wie auch schon andere, dir empfehlen deine Systempartition zu erweitern, ansonsten stehst du ständig vor Engpässen.


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst dann deine Windows Partition erweitern, das geht in der Datenträgerverwaltung.
> Oder das OS neu installieren und die Partition dabei gleich größer wählen.



hehe das habe ich auch versucht , aber windows lässt es nicht zu. ich kann sie nur verkleiner .. aber ned vergrösern .. konnte von einer anderen partition zwar 20 gb wegmachen aber ned an c dranhängen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Du kannst bei WinRar einstellen, dass der temporäre Ordner ein andere sein soll, als der standardmäßige.



Azzzz schrieb:


> hehe das habe ich auch versucht , aber windows lässt es nicht zu. ich kann sie nur verkleiner .. aber ned vergrösern .. konnte von einer anderen partition zwar 20 gb wegmachen aber ned an c dranhängen...


 
Hast du eine primäre Partition und erweiterte Partition?
Wenn ja, dann liegts daran und das kannst du nicht ändern, außer bei einer Neuinstallation.

Du kannst aber dein OS komplett sichern, die Festplatte neu partitionieren und das Back up wieder zurück spielen.
Das kannst du mit Acronis True Image machen, die Testversion reicht dafür.


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @Azzzz
> 
> Hast auch schon die Systemwiederherstellung bereinigt? Damit können dann ein paar Gb gewonnen werden.
> Desweiteren würde ich, wie auch schon andere, dir empfehlen deine Systempartition zu erweitern, ansonsten stehst du ständig vor Engpässen.



ja das hat mir 430 mb gebracht.. danke  
mh ja ich weis. hatte eigentlich gedacht das mir 40 gb reichen , grml.. 
ich weis was du meinst, ja aber erweitern geht nicht .. leider


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Hmm, 40Gb sollten eigentlich reichen.
Was hast du denn da so drauf, was wirklich was wegfrisst?


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Mai 2010)

40 GB reichen für Windows 7 mit einigen Programmen eben nicht aus. 
Mindestens 60 sollten es schon sein.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. Mai 2010)

Azzzz schrieb:


> > Zitat von *quantenslipstream*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


@Azzzz
Befand sich die Partition von der du die 20 GB entnommen hast direkt neben der Systempartition, oder befanden sich dazwischen noch andere Partitionen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> 40 GB reichen für Windows 7 mit einigen Programmen eben nicht aus.
> Mindestens 60 sollten es schon sein.


 
Auf meinem Laptop sinds nur 33GB und da sind noch 12GB frei, also Wayne...


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auf meinem Laptop sinds nur 33GB und da sind noch 12GB frei, also Wayne...



Freu dir nen Keks....


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst bei WinRar einstellen, dass der temporäre Ordner ein andere sein soll, als der standardmäßige.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so sieht das in der datenräerverwaltung aus :

http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/3237/hdds.jpg


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Mai 2010)

Naja wenn du C erweitern willst, dann müsstest du was von E wegnehmen.
Geht wenn dann aber auch nur wenn am Anfang der Partition E noch was frei ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Freu dir nen Keks....


 
Ich will nur darauf hinweisen, dass man entscheiden muss, was man auf der C installiert und was nicht.
Wenn man nur die Standardprogramme drauf hat und andere, größer Programme auf eine zweite Partition installiert (wie z.B. Games oder schwergewichtigte Brenn/Grafik/Video-Programme, dann reichen selbst 30GB locker aus.
Also, maul hier nicht so rum, erst denken, dann posten. 



Azzzz schrieb:


> so sieht das in der datenräerverwaltung aus :
> 
> http://http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/3237/hdds.jpg


 
Der Link geht nicht.


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja wenn du C erweitern willst, dann müsstest du was von E wegnehmen.
> Geht wenn dann aber auch nur wenn am Anfang der Partition E noch was frei ist.



ja der link geht ned sry  

http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/3237/hdds.jpg

habe von e schon was wegmachen können aber zu c dazufumeln geht ned.. leider


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. Mai 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja wenn du C erweitern willst, dann müsstest du was von E wegnehmen.
> Geht wenn dann aber auch nur wenn am Anfang der Partition E noch was frei ist.


Richtig! Aber es funktioniert nur, wenn sich E im nicht zugeordneten Zustand befindet.
Für Vista hatte ich damals diesbezüglich ein Screenshot angefertig, da hatte ich aber gleich die komplette Partition drangehangen, siehe Anhang. Unter Windows 7 sollte es das gleiche sein.


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will nur darauf hinweisen, dass man entscheiden muss, was man auf der C installiert und was nicht.
> Wenn man nur die Standardprogramme drauf hat und andere, größer Programme auf eine zweite Partition installiert (wie z.B. Games oder schwergewichtigte Brenn/Grafik/Video-Programme, dann reichen selbst 30GB locker aus.
> Also, maul hier nicht so rum, erst denken, dann posten.
> 
> ...



danke danke, das ist mir schon klar sehr nett von dir  hast du fein gemacht.
habe weder spiele noch sonstiges auf c was da nicht hin soll...
wie vorher erwähnt dacht ich das ca 40 gb reichen würden .. danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Das ist komsich, müsste eigentlich gehen. Kann aber auch an der Auslagerungsdatei liegen, die das blockert.
Du musst die mal auf eine andere Partition packen.

Hast du denn schon mal geguckt, wieso deine C schon so voll ist, was ist da alles installiert?
Mein Tipp, deinstallieren und auf E noch mal installieren, denn da hat du ja Platz.

Wobei das bei dir sowieso etwas ungeschickt aussieht.
Die 1TB hast du als eine, die 500er in 4 geteilt.


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Richtig! Aber es funktioniert nur, wenn sich E im nicht zugeordneten Zustand befindet.
> Für Vista hatte ich damals diesbezüglich ein Screenshot angefertig, da hatte ich aber gleich die komplette Partition drangehangen, siehe Anhang. Unter Windows 7 sollte es das gleiche sein.



alles klar also quasi , e lehr machen und partition auflösen und dann an c dranfummeln was ich brauche und dann kann ich den rest wieder nutzen .. sau cool!! du hast es drauf


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist komsich, müsste eigentlich gehen. Kann aber auch an der Auslagerungsdatei liegen, die das blockert.
> Du musst die mal auf eine andere Partition packen.
> 
> Hast du denn schon mal geguckt, wieso deine C schon so voll ist, was ist da alles installiert?
> ...




rofl öhh ja alles klar mhm.. 
die 1 tb ist 2 x500 gb .. und die 500 gb ist fürs system und für games und den rest habe ich noch für daten genutzt ^^ was will ich mit games und daten auf einer partition ^^ nüscht.. aber das gehört ja jetzt nicht hier her.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Kann das sein, dass dein "Eigene Dateien" Ordner recht voll ist?
Wie voll ist der temporäre Ordner bei "User"?


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass dein "Eigene Dateien" Ordner recht voll ist?
> Wie voll ist der temporäre Ordner bei "User"?


temp ist lehr bis auf diejenigen die gebraucht werden, und eigene datein habe ich fast nichts auser save games oder so nen zeug .. also auch nicht viel.
das meiste sind programme (keine spiele).. wie gesagt habe schon aufgeraumt auf c.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Mai 2010)

Auch Savegames können ganz schnell ganz groß werden und mehrere GB belegen. Kommt halt aufs Game drauf an.


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

@_ghostadmin_
hehe ja ich weis was du meinst , aber das lässt sich ned vermeiden , leider und die sollen auch da bleiben.. weil save games zum zoggen ja da sein müssen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Dann finde es aber schon interessant, wie du die C so voll bekommen kannst, wenn du nur die Standardprogramme drauf hast.
Oder hast du extreme ausufernde Software installiert?


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann finde es aber schon interessant, wie du die C so voll bekommen kannst, wenn du nur die Standardprogramme drauf hast.
> Oder hast du extreme ausufernde Software installiert?



lol hehe was der mensch hald so braucht. ich habe nicht gesagt das es standart programme sind. programme kommen auf c bei mir,egal welches auser games alle.davon abgesehn brauch der nette windows ordner ja schon fast 10 gb ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Genau, und das ist eben der Fehler. 
Wenn du Nero oder Office installierst, mit allem, was so geht, sind schnell mal 3GB weg und ein Grafikprogramm zieht ebenfalls eine Menge.
Daher, diese Programme deinstallieren, auf einer anderen Partition neu installieren und fertig. 
Oder, wenn man die Partitionen erstellt, mal darüber nachdenken, was man denn so installieren will und was man braucht.


----------



## Ende August (29. Mai 2010)

Wenn nicht benötigt, dann kannst du noch den Ruhezustand deaktivieren (ca. 6GB) und die Auslagerungsdatei verschieben (bringt auch noch ein paar GB).


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau, und das ist eben der Fehler.
> Wenn du Nero oder Office installierst, mit allem, was so geht, sind schnell mal 3GB weg und ein Grafikprogramm zieht ebenfalls eine Menge.
> Daher, diese Programme deinstallieren, auf einer anderen Partition neu installieren und fertig.
> Oder, wenn man die Partitionen erstellt, mal darüber nachdenken, was man denn so installieren will und was man braucht.



du bist irgendwie lustig ich mag dich.
unter windowas xp hat mir 20 gb gereicht, dann bei win 7 habe ich überschlagen und mir gedacht ja ca 40 gb müssten reichen.
hätte ich mir keine gedanken gemacht, würde ich spiele und sonnstiges auch auf c machen." vertan sprach der hahn und stieg von der ente"
und nein ich persönlich möchte alle programme auf c haben, denn auf einer anderen partition wär es mir zu unübersichtlich. und wenn mein win **** geht dann mussich eh alle programme neu machen und daher auch c.


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

Ende August schrieb:


> Wenn nicht benötigt, dann kannst du noch den Ruhezustand deaktivieren (ca. 6GB) und die Auslagerungsdatei verschieben (bringt auch noch ein paar GB).


  danke ja das mit dem ruhe zustand habe ich von haus aus gemacht. danke ja da hast du natürlich recht!

ich mach es jetzt wie hier im verlauf empfolen , e erstmal lehr machen, dann auflösen und c vergrößern, habe algemein c zu klein musste ich feststellen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Azzzz schrieb:


> du bist irgendwie lustig ich mag dich.
> unter windowas xp hat mir 20 gb gereicht, dann bei win 7 habe ich überschlagen und mir gedacht ja ca 40 gb müssten reichen.
> hätte ich mir keine gedanken gemacht, würde ich spiele und sonnstiges auch auf c machen." vertan sprach der hahn und stieg von der ente"
> und nein ich persönlich möchte alle programme auf c haben, denn auf einer anderen partition wär es mir zu unübersichtlich. und wenn mein win **** geht dann mussich eh alle programme neu machen und daher auch c.


 
Nun ja, XP hat 2GB besetzt, wenns installiert ist, Sieben schon 20GB.
Das hätte mich jetzt stutzig gemacht.


----------



## Ende August (29. Mai 2010)

Seltsam – meine C: Partition ist nur mit 20GB ausgelastet, obwohl ich 4GB Auslagerungsdatei noch mit auf C: habe.

Hast du schon die Optionen „versteckte Ordner und Systemdateien anzeigen lassen“ aktiviert und dann auf C: geklickt, um zu schauen, was sich dort tatsächlich alles befindet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Azzzz schrieb:


> dich.
> unter windowas xp hat mir 20 gb gereicht, dann bei win 7 habe ich überschlagen und mir gedacht ja ca 40 gb müssten reichen.


 
Mal blöd gefragt.
Wenn du Sieben installiert hast und merktest, wie voll die C schon ist, wieso hast du denn nicht sofort alles neu partitioniert und Sieben neu isntalliert, wieso hast du es gelassen und nur noch gehofft, dass alles passen wird?


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mal blöd gefragt.
> Wenn du Sieben installiert hast und merktest, wie voll die C schon ist, wieso hast du denn nicht sofort alles neu partitioniert und Sieben neu isntalliert, wieso hast du es gelassen und nur noch gehofft, dass alles passen wird?



rofl... 
am anfang hat es ja gerreicht.. nur mit der zeit wurde es zu wenig.
und jetzt lass doch bitte die blöd fragrei. danke
ich wollte lediglich hilfe zu meinem problem und mich nicht rechtfertigen warum das warum dies , ok? 
ist ned böse gemeint aber muss ned sein.


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

Ende August schrieb:


> Seltsam – meine C: Partition ist nur mit 20GB ausgelastet, obwohl ich 4GB Auslagerungsdatei noch mit auf C: habe.
> 
> Hast du schon die Optionen „versteckte Ordner und Systemdateien anzeigen lassen“ aktiviert und dann auf C: geklickt, um zu schauen, was sich dort tatsächlich alles befindet?



hehe ja das habe ich auch, naja kommt hald drauf an was man istatalliert hat, programme 13 gb windows 10 gb und sonnstiges , ruck zuck bist bei 30 gb


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Azzzz schrieb:


> rofl...
> am anfang hat es ja gerreicht.. nur mit der zeit wurde es zu wenig.
> und jetzt lass doch bitte die blöd fragrei. danke
> ich wollte lediglich hilfe zu meinem problem und mich nicht rechtfertigen warum das warum dies , ok?
> ist ned böse gemeint aber muss ned sein.


 
Ist nur ein Vorschlag, mehr nicht.
Du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen, was du installiert hast, du musst aber zugeben, dass diene Vorgehensweise nicht sehr geschickt war, das ist alles.
Und nochmal, mein Tipp ist eben, die fetten Programme deinstallieren und auf eine andere Partition neu installieren.
Was du machts, wie du es machst und warum du es macht, ist mir jedoch herzlich egal.


----------



## Azzzz (29. Mai 2010)

soo problem gelöst!! thx @all
danke an späm bot! hat super geklappt! 
sau cool  und danke für die hilfe


----------



## enno2010 (29. Mai 2010)

nimm mal tune up und lass deine platte mal reinigen , so mit ruhezustand aus schalten ( bringt 5,8 gb ) und alte sicherungen beseitigen . dann haste bestimmt wieder so gute 10 gb mehr auf c:


----------

